# My Gamekeeper catapults and Martin Coleman collection so far



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

People have been showing their collections lately so thought id share a part of mine.These catapults are from my 2 favourite makers,John Webb of Gamekeeper catapults and Martin Coleman.Id noticed martins work soon as i joined the forum and im sure anyone who owns his work will tell you martin is a craftsman whos work is outstanding,his naturals being a whole different ballgame to whats normally seen,In my mind flawless.As regard to John Webb,id had a trade with John and again,as soon as id shot his catapults i knew i wasnt gonna stop at the one,Another man who takes his craft seriously and provides an outstanding service to his customers,be it custom pieces,bands or the general gamekeeper range as well as being a personable fella.

Marcus sr


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice collection . love to shoot those.


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah, nice looking arsenal mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

great collection!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic collection! Not a dud in the bunch.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i didn't think u had that many of mine lol









i think i'm going to have to get somethink of martin to - john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj i enjoy it everyday mate
jack thanks mate
bob thankyou
dayhiker ur not wrong sir
gk john you mean you havent allready?? lol


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's quite a collection you have there Marcus, you should have another by the weekend lol. I already have one of Johns pocket rockets really nice to shoot and probably my favourite hunting slingshot, the one that really interests me though is the new Gamekeeper P.F.H.
Martin


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

really nice collection there Marcus.
By the way thanks for the natural,It is by far the best one i have.

Thanks buddy


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

nice collection ,liking those naturals


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

martin- you wont regret it ,there an awesome bit of kit
spanky-no worries mate,im glad you like it,if you need something smaller or whichever drop me a line
atom-yes mate they are the bollox.dont wanna embarass the man,but you wont find better


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Great collection! Seems you like gamekeeper catties... which is quite reasonable!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice collection and of course you know which ones I like the best.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great collection. I really like those naturals with the rings.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Theyre all lovely frames, keep the collection growing mate...


----------

